# Pics of your rooms



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

:notworthy:Hi Guy's 

Random question but my mate who's just got his DWA would like to see some pics of people's Hot rooms if possible and not having to much luck obn google lol thought you guys might be able to help.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Surely he would have to have one already set up before they granted the licence?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> Surely he would have to have one already set up before they granted the licence?


 you'd be surprised how easy it is!


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

No that was the suprising thing he's had it all approved yet he hasn't got a single Viv in there just a secure room with the regular sign's and warnings his room is approx 44 length and 36 width it's a built in extension and he will be building his own vivs he just want's some ideas. 

I :notworthy: to DWA


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't know it was that easy, just like a normal rep room but with locks on the doors? lol im no expert. Make sure the fella uses strong nails I wouldn't sleep well knowing I had built the viv's deadly snakes would live in lol


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

jacko19 said:


> his room is approx 44 length and 36 width


 4 foot by 3 foot, gonna be struggling for space to move round with a venomous snake!: victory:


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

400runner said:


> 4 foot by 3 foot, gonna be struggling for space to move round with a venomous snake!: victory:


lol yeh I didn't notice that one....


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> lol yeh I didn't notice that one....


if its 44 foot by 36 foot i envy that man! my room is 16 feet by 8 feet and i think i'm doing well!
wouldn't like his leccy bill tho!


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

400runner said:


> if its 44 foot by 36 foot i envy that man! my room is 16 feet by 8 feet and i think i'm doing well!
> wouldn't like his leccy bill tho!


That would be one bigggg ass room. Saw you got your licence, hope it all goes well and enjoy!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> That would be one bigggg ass room. Saw you got your licence, hope it all goes well and enjoy!


 thanks alot mate


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

400runner said:


> 4 foot by 3 foot, gonna be struggling for space to move round with a venomous snake!: victory:


Lol yeah it's only 4foot by 3 :lol2: .

It's a pretty big room but thats why he got it built he's just had the whole house extended at the rear with a huge conserv looks :censor: awesome i'm sooo jealous but at least i can go around whenever.

Regarding him building his own viv's i am in total shock everytime he creates them there so wicked he also does all his own thermostats he's a real handy man and great with Hot's (His Father keeps them and he's been brought up from a young age with them and even handling them when he was like 10!!) i am shit scared of the Hot's myself something about having a Dendroaspis polylepis staring at me makes me shi* myself to be honest lol. 

So guy's any Pics ?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

no photos as yet... but this is the simple layout of my to be venomous room


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

4 X 3 ? Thats hardly a rep room...more of a rep cubbord, I have vivs bigger than that!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

steved said:


> 4 X 3 ? Thats hardly a rep room...more of a rep cubbord, I have vivs bigger than that!


Agreed haha...

Taken some photos today.... still lots to do... but its an amazing project, and i can't wait to see the finished results

The Door. (Two Venomous snake signs will be on here... 3/4 and 1/4 up the door)









View from Door. (looking straight on, you can see the far wall, It still needs plastering where some damp got in the paint work)









Window View. (Looking at window, from nearlly middle of room)









View from Window. (Looking towards door, and radiator is visable)









View from Window. (Looking at the floor, where boards are going down, then Lino on top.)










Working progress, still needs double door system etc, and all stacks and racks building... coming on good though IMO


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

steved said:


> 4 X 3 ? Thats hardly a rep room...more of a rep cubbord, I have vivs bigger than that!


 
Someone's a bit special :lol2:.

Declan should be nice when completed.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Am I not right in thinking that is way to small & he will struggle to keep more than a few at most in there?


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

AAAAAAAANNNNDDD reading it back after just galncing I realise there was a hint of sarcasim in the post. opppsss lol


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

Owzy46 said:


> AAAAAAAANNNNDDD reading it back after just galncing I realise there was a hint of sarcasim in the post. opppsss lol


 
Yep just a little hint :lol2:.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jacko19 said:


> Declan should be nice when completed.



Thank you :2thumb:

It still got a long way to go.... Alarm systems, stacks and racks building, painting, plastering, flooring, double door systems.. etc

But

I think it will look top if i say so myself


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah sure will i'll try and take some pics tonight of my mates room. 

i think i'm going to turn my mates room into our room lol i've alwayswante Hot's


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Thank you :2thumb:
> 
> It still got a long way to go.... Alarm systems, stacks and racks building, painting, plastering, flooring, double door systems.. etc
> 
> ...


Are you required to have an alarm system then?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Owzy46 said:


> Are you required to have an alarm system then?


I dont have to, but i would prefer it.... i want it as safe as possible

+

i gots it cheap haha


----------

